# Stability cycling product



## DavidB86 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just set up a brand new 55 gallon tank in my living room, and I went to a local fish store and was looking for Bio-Spria. The person working there said that he had a product called Stability by seachum that was actually better then the Bio-Spria. The bottle says its safe to add fish after the first dose, and that it fully cycles in just a week. 

To also help the process I added two 2" coreys, and an old filter cartridge from another established tank that I own. 

Its currentally cycling with the help of the stability product, but i was wondering if anyone has actually used this product before? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... better??? no. better than the rest of those other stinky cycling products? yes. Stability helped me in my first saltwater cycle... but it didn't do as well as the biospira did.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I've used it but cannot give it a yay or nay. Not really sure how well it worked...... agreed, biospira is better.


----------



## DavidB86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll have to use bio-spria next time to compare. As of right now its day four that the 55 gallon tank has been set up. Nitrites are already being created at .50 ppm and ammonia has been steady at .50 ppm until today when it dropped to .25 ppm. 

The guy said "he had some hanging on the wall" when I asked him if he had any bio-spria. It kinda made me wonder sence I was under the impression you had to keep it at a cooler temp until used. Who knows if he knew what he was talking about


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Well based on that info I'd have to say BioSpira is way better. I just set up a 40g tank last weekend using BioSpira and I never saw any ammonia or nitrite readings. The tank has been running for about 9 days now and I tested every day for the first 7 days. I'm going to test again when I go home tonight.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... Goodmike used biospira and cycled with Discus... definately a good product


----------

